# DIFC Visa



## lostino (Oct 6, 2011)

My company recently applied for my residence visa in DIFC offices. I came here on a visit visa so the company PRO just submitted my documents along with my original passport. I understand that this is not the norm in the UAE as the submission is first done without the passport and then once the pink slip is out, the passport is submitted along with the medicals for visa stamp. What could be the reason they submitted the passport?


----------



## lostino (Oct 6, 2011)

anybody?


----------

